# Armoire hinges- 270 degree ??



## daveintexas (Oct 15, 2007)

I am building an armoire similar to this. The upper doors will each have two sets of hinges. I figured on using piano hinges for the inside hinge. But on the outside hinge do I need 270 degree hinges?
And rather then those "no mortise" hinges in the pics, is there a concelled 35mm hinge I can use??
Thanks


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

European 35mm cup hinges are smooth operators but
they stick out like a sore thumb.

You might want to look at barrel hinges like SOSS hinges.
They install into holes or mortises routed into the edge of
the door. You want 360 degree opening hinges I think.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Dave;

I'm sorry I didn't get back to your P.M. on this.

As Loren says Soss hinges are a great solution to this.

I posted a few pictures on a project I used them on. The hinges are a bit larger than you need, but it does show how they work and how open and closed the doors can be.

They should be perfect for your application.




























​
I'm looking through the Blum hinge catalog as we speak.

My concern with this is I generally have to buy these in boxes of fifty hinges and fifty base plates.

It may be possible to cross reference them to another brand.

If I do find something, I'll get back to you.

Lee


----------



## Newton (Jun 29, 2008)

Dave,
As previously stated the 35mm 270 degree hinge is the size of a lunchbox! The Soss hinge will be a good choice. Be careful that you use the largest hinge you can (they are selected by the thickness of the material). Use at least 3 per door to help keep the door straight and DO A MOCK-UP for the machining. Most of the Soss hinges have no adjustment and the placement of the hinge from the face is critical for it's operation. Instead of the piano hinge why not use Soss everywhere since you will already be set up for it?
Good luck and remember plan twice, avoid frustration. I just made that up!


----------



## daveintexas (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks to all for the help. I looked at the SOSS web site, but they indicate their hinges only open to 180 degrees. I dont think that will work with the double doors and allow them to swing back to the sides.

Thanks
Dave


----------

